

Why do self-respecting hackers use Gmail & Co?  - KonradKlause
http://laforge.gnumonks.org/weblog/2011/06/11/#20110611-gmail_and_co

======
cincinnatus
I have better things to do than manage an email server.

The arguments around privacy and jurisdiction don't hold up, we cannot assume
the government doesn't have wire access to whatever it wants.

------
selectnull
I use Gmail for two reasons:

1\. I simply haven't found any other better email client

2\. I do think that Google is better at keeping my stuff safe than I am

Yes, I am aware that I lose some privacy, but convenience wins over that.

------
vlucas
My overall reaction after reading this piece is: who cares?

I don't put any big secrets or personal information on Google Groups, and I
don't want to manage my own mail server. They have a good product that works,
and I want to spend my time being productive rather than paranoid.

------
kstenerud
Storm in a teacup.

